

Preview of Qt 5 for Android - Tsiolkovsky
http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/03/13/preview-of-qt-5-for-android/

======
jevinskie
I used PySide to develop for Qt on the Nokia N900. What a wonderful
experience! The N900 itself is based off of debian. Deploying to the phone was
as simple as scp. Running was as simple as sshing in and executing my Python
script. It was really great to be able to run the same source on both my
desktop and phone! I'm looking forward to using Qt on Android - even better if
it is with Python!

------
nicholassmith
I might actually do some proper Android development now Qt is there, mostly as
I've spent that long developing with it I've got a lot of things in my tool
bag. Nice work from all involved.

------
ditoa
I wish Google would buy Digia and make it the default framework for Android 5.

~~~
general_failure
That's a silly idea. What would be motivation to do this?

Android APIs are not bad at all.

~~~
yareally
Choice of using one of the many languages Qt supports instead of Java for
officially supported development.

------
ajasmin
Do we also have Qt port for iOS?

~~~
milliams
<http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/03/05/qt-for-ios-preview/>

------
BaconJuice
Can someone explain to me what this is exactly? Is it a framework like
PhoneGap?

~~~
soapdog
QT is a very popular cross-platform framework. Its mostly used in Linux and
other POSIX operating systems (but it also available for Windows and other
non-POSIX guys).

QT is not like phonegap in the sense that is both a high level and low level
framework for creating apps for the Desktop and Mobile using C/C++. Other
bindings exist so that you can use QT from other languages such as Python.

There is also QML which even though I have no experience whatsoever, I
understand it to be a quick way to create an app using a declarative syntax
not unlike a mixture of XML and a javascript-like language. I may be wrong on
this one but I've heard that QML would appeal to Javascript fans.

~~~
general_failure
It's Qt and not QT.

~~~
adlpz
That's cute, you correcting him.

Sorry, that was a terrible pun.

